# Getting skinny



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My 10 yr old Italian greyhound is too skinny, which since he’s a sighthound is a bit skeletal looking. He hasn’t lost weight (10.2#), but you can see he’s skinnier. His bones a very noticeable, and he feels lighter, like holding a bird. He’s still playful, energetic, and happy. His coat is shiny, soft, and smooth. The only thing off is his “weight”. Has anyone ever experienced this? Any suggestions to try and “bulk” him up?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It seems like an IG would be hard to get weight on, considering they are naturally so thin anyway. If I remember correctly, don't you feed several different types of food, including raw? Could you add some fattier cuts of raw to the diet? I know that will likely also increase energy level as well though....

Maybe a trip to the vet for some bloodwork as well, just to be sure there isn't some underlying issue going on.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

He has a “clear bill of health”. That and not losing weight is what is puzzling. I’ve never had a problem with his weight before. I weigh my pups almost weekly, so I “know” what he’s weighed for at least a couple of years-10.2 pounds. I don’t understand how he can still weigh the same, but now looks extremely bony and “feel” lighter.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Update: well, he lost almost a pound (9.8), but seems to have more energy. He’s playing more and just “bouncier” . I heard about chronic low level dehydration. It may be the problem. Since I’ve been getting him to drink more (I was mixing a little bit of half and half with a bowl of water, now I’m mixing up puppy formula). He doesn’t “look as boney. Has anyone have any experience or knowledge about chronic low level dehydration.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You can try unflavored children's Pedialyte. We had one badly dehydrated from girardia years ago, and Pedialyte saved her life. It would be worth a try. Has a vet given any advice?


----------

